# I bought my first car! :D



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 7, 2012)

I bought my first car  The boy with the red T-Shirt is my best friend 
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg267/scaled.php?server=267&filename=58044981.jpg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg641/scaled.php?server=641&filename=img0221ci.jpg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg135/scaled.php?server=135&filename=img0223y.jpg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg7/scaled.php?server=7&filename=img0224pkn.jpg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg717/scaled.php?server=717&filename=img0222wu.jpg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg406/scaled.php?server=406&filename=img0228vj.jpg&res=landing

PS: Sorry. From my enthusiasm I post it in wrong section on forum. My mistake!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2012)

Is that an Evo? Nice. I'm hoping my Skoda Fabia RS gets ordered soon :e


----------



## expl (Jun 7, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is that an Evo? Nice. I'm hoping my Skoda Fabia RS gets ordered soon :e



No, Evo X has dual exhaust, hood for air intake, a big spoiler, Evo bumpers and some other minor differences on the body from a normal lancer.

Still a very good first car, congratulations.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats!
My "fuel to fun" converter now has close to 200k km on the clock and is likely to double that. Hope your's will last you as long 

PS: last picture, is that the previous mode of transportation? SCNR 

PPS: You sure have good weather, makes me want to go on holiday there.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Mitsubishi lancer 1600CC invite  with full body kit + some modifications  Is very economic car for 1600CC  Ok. Maybe is not an evo because I have no money to buy and maintain an evo in my 24 years old but still is a nice and comfortable car with some nervous on gears  In the future i will change rims and exhaust and maybe the back body  Just this is the start


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey, good for you!


Wanna have a bike to the end of this summer


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2012)

expl said:
			
		

> No, Evo X has dual exhaust, hood for air intake, a big spoiler, Evo bumpers and some other minor differences on the body from a normal lancer.



Ah, it's like the difference between a normal Fabia and a Fabia RS. Slightly different bodywork, souped up engine, etc.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 7, 2012)

Just I made the modifications because 1600CC from the factory is like this: http://www.caradvice.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/2008mitsubishilanceres2.jpg
Really bad looking!


----------



## expl (Jun 7, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ... souped up engine, etc.



No, Evo uses completely different engine. Same goes for most of the parts under the body, since they have to match engine's performance.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice ride! You're going to have a lot of good times in that one.

I like how the rims look in this photo:
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg135/scaled.php?server=135&filename=img0223y.jpg&res=landing


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 7, 2012)

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg406/scaled.php?server=406&filename=img0228vj.jpg&res=landing

I see in this photo you have put your awesome new car side by side with your previous form of transport lol.

...no offense to those of us who still do travel from place to place via tricycle


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol  This is my neighbor's. Probably has a little child *I* guess.


----------



## da1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats man .


----------



## frijsdijk (Jun 8, 2012)

But .................. does it run FreeBSD????


----------



## lme@ (Jun 8, 2012)

Naaah, runs NetBSD!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 8, 2012)

I have xoom That runs Android and I want to set it on my car  If I can make xoom dual boot with BSD then yes. My car will run FreeBSD


----------



## _martin (Jun 8, 2012)

So it ain't that bad in Greece then, huh ? )  .. Just teasing .. enjoy your new car man.

Sooo .. wanna race?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 8, 2012)

Could be better in Greece  Race? Xmmm.. Why not  Your car is beautiful  I like your rims


----------



## _martin (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks .. I was going for "black coat" to make it a decent black overall. 

My colleague has Lancer and he's very happy with it. Like the Lancer's front mask too. 
So many happy kilometers


----------



## overmind (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice car for a first car! I wish every FreeBSD user to get a car like that, at least like that. Good thing that reality there is not as we perceive it from mass media . I'm talking about Greece 

Me also teasing you


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2014)

After 2,5 years this is my car today 







The original Exo X hood.
The original Evo X spoiler.
Team Dynamics Rims.
KN filter.
Changed all the exhaust from octopus.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm proud to live life without a car.


----------



## hitest (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice!  Congratulations!


----------

